# Stainless Steel Tumbling Media



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I bought a Stainless Steel media tumbler last year. I was shocked at how well it worked.
[attachment=3:2h6rly8l]DSC00519.JPG[/attachment:2h6rly8l]
[attachment=2:2h6rly8l]DSC00521.JPG[/attachment:2h6rly8l]
[attachment=1:2h6rly8l]DSC00524.JPG[/attachment:2h6rly8l]
[attachment=0:2h6rly8l]DSC00525.JPG[/attachment:2h6rly8l]


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks good! Recommend we buy one?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Bax*, you wouldn't believe how well it works! I think I've tumbled everything I have. Well, well worth the price.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I assume this media will work in any tumbler? Unbelievable job on the primer pockets for sure.--------SS


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

how long does it take to clean the brass?


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Looks good to me 8) 
*I do wish this forum would do a better job when you post pictures. Automatically resizing them so no scrolling is necessary would be so much better! Mods?????*


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> I assume this media will work in any tumbler? Unbelievable job on the primer pockets for sure.--------SS


It doesn't work well in a vibratory type but any rock tumbler type would work great. It would probably be cheaper if you bought a regular tumbler and the pins separately.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Bax* said:


> how long does it take to clean the brass?


About two hours. Three is optimun.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Frisco Pete said:


> *I do wish this forum would do a better job when you post pictures. Automatically resizing them so no scrolling is necessary would be so much better! Mods?????*


Rather than bore you with the peculiar combination of interrelated technical challenges in doing that on this particular forum, I'll just say that I'm working on it.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Where do you find this stuff? I've been having to use steal wool to clean the crusty stuff that the corn cob wont polish off.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Mavis13 said:


> Where do you find this stuff? I've been having to use steal wool to clean the crusty stuff that the corn cob wont polish off.


http://www.stainlesstumblingmedia.com/


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

I also use the stainless steel media, and they are very awesome. I believe I got mine at midwayusa.com, they are about $60 there. You also need a water tight "rolling tumbler" like the Thumbler's tumbler. They don't work with just any tumbler. Try them, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

So I finally got around to ordering some SS media....
WOW :shock: 
I don't know why I took so long to get some. I put the nastiest brass I had in it. It took a bit longer than the prescribed 4hrs but my tumbler is not as fast as the one they use nor as big; so that may have been why. I tumbled these for about 7hrs. I dumped them out at 4hrs and they were good enough to reload but the insides and primer pockets were still dirty. I wanted to see if they'd clean up more if I let them run so I reloaded the tumbler with new soap and water and ran them again. Other than the fact that the pins are a bit more work to separate from the brass than corn cob and the little buggers stick to everything when they are wet; I'm sold. I've been digging up every piece of brass I can find just to see how it does.

Before (nasty):
[attachment=1:1tfmtkja]before.jpg[/attachment:1tfmtkja]

After:
[attachment=0:1tfmtkja]after.jpg[/attachment:1tfmtkja]


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

That's nicer than new brass! I figured you'd love SS media.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

How small is the media? Is it all round like ball bearings or is it random sizes, shapes?


-DallanC


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/63...cleaning-media-stainless-steel-media-5-lb-bag

It comes as rods.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I got mine from these guy's in Orem but it looks just like the midway stuff. Cool thing was it came the next day as they are so close. Looks like Midway is a bit cheaper.
http://www.stainlesstumblingmedia.com/

I ran some more last night and I still can't believe how clean it is. As long as it's typical dirty and not as nasty as the crap in my picture it cleans it new looking in 3-4hrs in my 12lbs tumbler. My wife's tired of humoring me after every batch when I say "you got to see this." I'm running out of brass to clean and I'm eying a bottle full of pennies I've had for years... I may have a problem. I'm not sure there's a treatment for it but there's likely a name for it. "obsessive metal polishing; hyperactive disorder" Maybe? Or maybe I just need a life.


----------

